# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Wiederaufnahme Humanmedizn Prfungsanspruch

## Yannic12

Hallo,

meine Frage ist wahrscheinlich sehr speziell und besser bei der Studienberatung aufgehoben aber die erreiche ich erst wieder am Montag und wollte deshalb schon mal etwaige Meinungen hier einholen.

Ich habe mich am Ende vom SoSe 2014 exmatrikuliert und kurz davor noch die schriftliche Prfung Histo 2 nicht bestanden, sonst alle Scheine erhalten. 

In der Prfungsordnung stand, dass Prfungen innerhalb von 18 Monaten bestanden sein mussten, da sonst die Zulassung frs Medizinstudium verfllt. 

Jetzt mchte ich mich fr das SoSe 18 wieder bewerben und durch den oberen Zusatz in der Ordnung eine halbe Panikattacke bekomen. Gelten die 18 Monate fr studierte Fachsemester oder tatschliche Kalendermonate, auch wenn man zwischenzeitlich nicht im Fach HM immatrikuliert war?

Vielleicht wei ja jemand was dazu.

Viele Gre,
Yannic

----------


## Feuerblick

Das solltest du das zustndige Institut/Dekanat/Prfungsamt fragen. 
Gefhlt wrde ich sagen, dass die Klausel nicht gilt, weil du exmatrikuliert warst, aber...

----------

